# Just a quick hello....



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello folks,

First time posting after a long lurk, been trying to improve my coffee for about 3 months now.

Just upgraded to an aeropress with Has-Bean beans  Hope that being here doesnt drain too much of my money! ;-)

Cheers,

Joe.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi joe and welcome to the forum ....


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks 

Are there any FAQ threads I should read before asking loads of stupid questions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The welcome email you got , sales guidelines if your wishing to buy stuff .

Part from that go ahead and ask


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome, I'm also a Joe. And also have enjoyed countless cups of aeropressed hasbeans. Good stuff


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The welcome email you got , sales guidelines if your wishing to buy stuff .
> 
> Part from that go ahead and ask


Thanks, didn't really read it - will have a look now!



oddknack said:


> Welcome, I'm also a Joe. And also have enjoyed countless cups of aeropressed hasbeans. Good stuff


Hopefully it's a good choice then, well I like it anyway....

Tend to drink coffee white, so do about 1/3 aeropress + 2/3 water with a dash of milk... Will I be marked a heathen?







It's my default drink, but I'm getting too lazy for the hand grinding now!


----------

